# fishy cake



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

So it's not a betta fish, but this is the cake I made for my birthday this year, and I thought some fish people might enjoy seeing it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow thats creative and very cute!! Nice!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks! I made it right after I got back from a marine biology class in the florida keys.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome cake,  great job.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Finding Nemo!!!!!!! lol, awesome cake


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is so cool!! You did a great job!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

did you have to mix coloring to get the grey ruffles on the bottom? Its a great cake good job!


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, I think I just used a little bit of black in white icing for the gray. Actually almost all the colors are mixed, cuz I can never get the shade I want!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol! Very cute. Late happy birthday!


----------



## Alanza (Jan 17, 2011)

That tank is so cute. I wouldn't want to eat it. :lol:


----------



## Alanza (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL that was an odd typo. I meant to say that the cake is cute and that I wouldn't want to eat it because it's so cute. :lol:


----------

